# The saga of Peanut comes to a tragic end



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Came home and at first I thought the little dude was gone...then i found him trying to swim in the current. f*ck!! Well, the little dude is in a divided tank for now, unfortunatly I dont think his tail will grow back but only time will tell.
Here is the little dude.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

He's an amputee now.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Damnnnnnn poor little guy









If you got him separated ... his tail may grow back. It's happened to several of my rbp's in the past.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

that looks kinda bad will the tail grow back if its down that far? anywho sorry pnut lol


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

Ouch!


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

I think part of it will grow back from there but it doesnt look good for the little feller


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I feel bad for the little soldier. It reminds me of the im a soldier song by eminem by the descriptions you have been giving us. He looks like he is suffering ! If he isnt doint better in the next couple of weeks i would finish it for him. He looks so sad.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey he did better than My little Jack. He didn't last one Minute AND I HAD JUST FED THEM. And don't write off Peanut, he lived through the initial strike! I'm rooting for him!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

if he dies I will be mad at you for not putting him in his own tank in the first place


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn..


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Let salt, melafix, and separation be his guide to surivival and his tail growing back. From experience, if his tail is taken out and it hit the root of the tail...he will definetely not grow back. But goodluck anyways.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, doubtful that it will grow back, however im sure he is no danger of death. Sucks to have a gimp fish. Kinda like having a one eyed fish. Its just not the same.

~Dj


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

To me it looks like the upper part of the root of his tail is still there thats why i think at least part of it will grow back it will probably be pretty wierd looking tho


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2003)

oh peanut, get well soon







you can do it


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

no i dont think that tail will grow back it looks too far gone.
the p should survive though.
dixon


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

Poor geeezer that looks painful. Hope he survives and keep us posted with pics of his battle to fittness.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear that - didn't come as a surprise, though... :sad:


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I am with pcrose,

"If he dies I will be mad at you for not putting him in his own tank in the first place"

I really liked peanut, and in his memory I will call my new Spilo peanut


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Sorry


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

NO!!!!!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

pcrose said:


> if he dies I will be mad at you for not putting him in his own tank in the first place










He wont die, unlike some of the fish you have kept. 
You can be pissed at me all you want, but Know the story of how I came in the possession of peanut. 4 of his brothers were killed in a mixed tank by the same size cairba. I took him home because he was the remaining surviver and already was getting picked on so I was attempting to giving him a chance for survival...which he will do. I knew it was risky keeping him in my tank, but he had a better chance of survival than living in the tank he was in, and once again...he will survive.

I will keep you posted on his healing and his eventual return to the shoal in the sequal "The return of Peanut, Taking bets part 2"


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > if he dies I will be mad at you for not putting him in his own tank in the first place
> ...


Yeah GG Your Right. There is NOTHING wrong with what you did. GUESS what people, In the Wild, little Piranha's live with Big ones. I think what he is doing is quite interesting. I tried it(mine had only one eye) and it didn't work. BUT, It looks Like GG's experiment might just work. And on a Side note... I Know Saltwater Quite well, and Pcrose Your 10g Salt Project was poorly done. Overstocking to put it mildy. So don't Give sh*t to GG for what he did.... There was NOTHING wrong with what he did. "the Pot calling the kettle black"?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey G.G. That's to bad about little peanut. I think his tail won't back, it seems to far gone but he's in no danger of death. He'll survive and have plenty of personality. Peanut did far better than the super red i put in my tank so you know you have a survivor on your hands. Peanut kicks gimpy ass
















Joe


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

good luck man


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats a nasty bite










> I will keep you posted on his healing and his eventual return to the shoal in the sequal "The return of Peanut, Taking bets part 2"


since i lost the bet on the first one ill win this time


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

can we get a full tank shot on that?
im curious to see what that setup looks like.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> can we get a full tank shot on that?
> im curious to see what that setup looks like.


 What which set up looks like...the divided one he is in now?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Damn, that sucks sorry to hear that.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

damn why cant midgets get love too?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

thats a big chunk som1 bitten of heh


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

a wire garbage bag tie and a plastic spoon. 
good as new


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > if he dies I will be mad at you for not putting him in his own tank in the first place
> ...


 Thanks alot man! Way to pass the buck and make me look like the asshole!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Wait a second, that looks like a human bite! What kind of sick f*ck are you?

j/k lol, throw some salt in there, I think there's a good chance the tail will grow back.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > if he dies I will be mad at you for not putting him in his own tank in the first place
> ...


 That was a low blow butthead, I can't help it that mine have died I did the best I could I haven't ever owned a saltwater tank, I cried when all of them died as well and got really mad at myself







flutters and goblin are still alive and they were my first saltwater fish so bite me. My spilo is seperated from my reds I did that in the first place.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah that tank. the one that he;s in now with the divider.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

sh*t dude that sucks sorry to hear the bad news







but i think i have something you need. i have a tail for you







it's a little smaller, but it's better than nothing...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

GG, I think he wants a salt bath. Hope his tail grows back


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

NIKE said:


> sh*t dude that sucks sorry to hear the bad news
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

pcrose said:


> That was a low blow butthead, I can't help it that mine have died I did the best I could I haven't ever owned a saltwater tank, I cried when all of them died as well and got really mad at myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My response was not a low blow...Just the truth. I never came down on you when your fish were hurt or dead, you started this with the statement below, not me. Oh, and dont resort to name calling...makes your argument look weak. Notice how I didnt call you any names, just made a simple argument that someone with your history might want to think before they chastise another fish keeper....much more effective.



pcrose said:


> if he dies I will be mad at you for not putting him in his own tank in the first place


You write something like this about me, questioning how I care for my fish, expect to have your history on fish keeping brought up, it is as simple as that...and I thought I was rather gentle.



> My spilo is seperated from my reds I did that in the first place.


Peanut is NOT A SPILO, but a REDBELLY. If you read any of my posts you would know that peanut is a PYGO and was put in a tank with other PYGOS. He was never put in a tank with a serra until he was injured. *He is now in a divided tank with a spilo and guess what...they are on opposite sides of the divider.*


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

okay first off I was mad at you for bringing up the past about my fish and it is hard keeping fish when you haven't kept them for very long. I use to raise the fish that didn't need the filters and such so this was a way big step up. Second I knew peanut was a red I was just using my spilo as a referral which comes to mind I don't remember my point. Maybe I am just a young person to you but atleast I am trying to keep my fish alive. My statement about still putting him by himself you should have still done if you didn't want anything to happen to him but you did what you did and it is in the past, me and kev put one of my reds the same size or maybe an inch bigger we tried putting him in with all of his reds that are like 6-9 inches. So I know what it is like to lose a nice red especially when I got him when he was just off his eggsack. I do know a thing or two about fish but I admit I still have lots to learn. It still can be a low blow and the truth otherwise it wouldn't really be a low blow it would be you being mean which imo you were but so was I because I started it I just dislike it highly when animals die except the exception for spiders but even then I sometimes feel bad for squishing them.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok, I got ya, but one thing you should understand Chelsea...Peanut will not die. He may not have a tail, but it is not a death sentence. I actually had no idea about any of the fish you have lost other than the one you refer too in your signature and that is the fish I was talking about. I dont know anything about your fish keeping methods, but you do not know about mine either. 
We all take a risk by having more than one fish in a tank...no matter what fish that may be, but how fun would it be to just have one fish in every tank you have? It is a risk, fish are being killed every day, but I dont see you chastizing others when there beloved fish is eaten by the shoal so why did you decide to come down on me?
Oh well, this is done.
Peace 
GG


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

man that stinks


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear that, i wish he recover his tail but i won´t bet...







!


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

picture of tank??


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

GG, naw I do not just come down on you if I see a thread and I feel like responding I tell them how I feel just like I told you. Like the dude feeding his snakehead ducks







, I told him go ahead post it that aint cool with me and I wont read the post. Innes told him off as well. If you read through all the posts I have ever posted their are quite a few where I tell them how I feel about their fish just like how everytime I post about my salt tank even on how well it is doing I get sh*t for my fishing keeping as well. Don't think I am coming down on you I just misread the situation. I am glad peanut will live and no hard feelings. I am going to keep on learning as well.
peace dude


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

i think big als sells mechanical fins







...but seriously its cool that you are trying to help that guy out...i know alot of peopl who would have already tossed him in the toilet....good luck man


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I hope your little guy heals up for you...p's seem to have an amazing way of healing up...good luck.


----------

